# How to find image size while cropping



## shkico (Jun 12, 2016)

Is it possible to find out what is the image size is (will be) while using a crop tool in Develop mode ? I am trying to export images to 1960 width, but I can't tell if I am going overboard with the cropping.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2016)

You can use the Info Overlay, with one of the fields set to show the "Cropped Dimensions" attribute. This will update the dimensions as you release the mouse after each crop adjustment.


----------



## shkico (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

